# Dendura: female fronted prog metal



## Fire Spirit (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay, so it's not technically "my" band I am promoting here but I happen to think they totally kick ass!  Dendura is an Egyptian Themed prog metal band with a classically trained lead singer. They have opened up for bands like Edguy and will be opening for Kamelot and Edguy in Cleveland on Oct 17th. 

You can hear some of their older stuff at myspace.com/denduraband They are recording their second CD now, this one is with Neil Kernon who produced Queensryche and Dokken among others. They are signed with Killzone Records. 


So, check them out! ​


----------



## SteveDendura (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you Fire Spirit. We're working on our new album now and pleased with the progress on it so far. Neil is awesome.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Regor (Aug 27, 2008)

Yep. Well familiar with this band. I've been trying to hook up a date for my band to play with them, but we're on hiatus until sometime in September. We had to turn down a date already  Aziza and I keep in touch every couple of months.

Great band. Its good to hear 'different' bands every now and again instead of bands with vocalists who sound like  into a microphone.


----------



## Fire Spirit (Sep 4, 2008)

The Untold Story Of Dendura


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 4, 2008)

This is pretty cool stuff!

May have to be part of my next order from CDBaby.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 5, 2008)

disregard this


----------



## mikemetalmania (Nov 17, 2008)

Regor said:


> Yep. Well familiar with this band. I've been trying to hook up a date for my band to play with them, but we're on hiatus until sometime in September. We had to turn down a date already  Aziza and I keep in touch every couple of months.
> 
> Great band. Its good to hear 'different' bands every now and again instead of bands with vocalists who sound like  into a microphone.


 
I was going to start my discussion about Dendura and glad someone beat me to it. Aziza is an amazing singer! She reminds me slightly of Floor Jansen & Ann Wilson with a hint of big operatic vocals. I talked to Dendura after I saw them at Token Lounge this past fall and bought their cd from 2006 called New Life. I really liked the cd but it does not do them justice. She mentioned she took opera lessons right after that cd was made. I thought she sounded really good on it, but her and the band are amazing now. Steve and Paul's guitar parts are well thought out followed by a tight rhythm section.


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 25, 2008)

Very cool band with their own thing happening. I'm a big fan of female metal vocalists, and her voice is amazing.


----------



## mikemetalmania (Dec 25, 2008)

shadowlife said:


> Very cool band with their own thing happening. I'm a big fan of female metal vocalists, and her voice is amazing.


 
Hell yeah dude! Aziza is smoking hot and an amazing vocalist. I love Aziza's style because she mixes a few different styles into her singing instead of just 1. She sounds like she has 3 voices. I am anxious to hear what Neil Kernon does on the new album.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/new-member-introductions/67327-hello-all.html

wow we need to follow up with search's...Steve the band rules by the way!!! Glad you made it over to the board too!!


----------

